

Made of 100% Cotton; It's Sales are 99% Ironic - physcab
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/05/21/AR2009052104472.html?hpid=topnews

======
alex_c
The really strange thing is that reviews of wolf shirts have been a meme on
Reddit for months (years?)... then a few days back I saw it on Digg with
something like 6000 diggs. As far as I was concerned it was an old and tired
meme which had reached its peak who knows how long ago, but it looks like it
somehow got revived and amplified.

~~~
mynameishere
I don't think it began with reddit or digg. I do know that I had an irrational
degree of anger when the real deal "born to roam" wasn't mentioned in these
stupid MSM pieces

<http://www.birkoph.com/Wolf_tshirt.htm>

"Born to Bone" more like it.

~~~
sho
Oh I agree. It's like when you hear some teenager saying how much they love
the new, lame remix of some old song.

Current offender: "Right Round" by Flo Rida.

------
ewiethoff
Am I the only person who wants to stab my eyes out whenever I see the word
'ironic'? I count two appearances in the article, and one in the title.

~~~
AndrewDucker
You're probably not the only person, but I do think that irony has its place.

The ability to imply one meaning by saying its opposite is definitely part of
the verbal toolkit that I'd have problems living without.

~~~
ewiethoff
Irony is fine. I'm just tired of its current popularity:
[http://www.google.com/search?as_oq=ironic+irony&as_sites...](http://www.google.com/search?as_oq=ironic+irony&as_sitesearch=stuffwhitepeoplelike.com)

------
Dave_Kean
Apostrophe's and they're use's

~~~
physcab
Hey, I'm a science/math guy. I can do triple integrals in my sleep but proper
english grammar is a whole other ball game.

